# نموذج لطريق بطول100كم وكيفية حساب الكميات بالاكسل



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يوليو 2008)

الاخوة الاكرم اقدم لكم اليوم نموذج لحساب الكميات برنامج الاكسل لطريق بطول 100كم 
كما لايفوتني ان اشكر الاخ العزير م ياسر بشاره صاحب هذا التصميم 
_وسوف ارفع في الايام القادمة نموذج اخر لحساب الكميات بالاكسل لطريق بطول 12كم_ 

كلمة المرور :defo


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يوليو 2008)

يبدو ان حجم الملف اكبر من الحد المسموح به سوف ارفعها في موقع اخر


----------



## مهندس مضر (26 يوليو 2008)

مشكور مقدما" و بارك الله بك


----------



## زهزوه (26 يوليو 2008)

اخي الكريم استعمل الموقع www.upload10.com حيث حجم الملفات المتاحة للرفع تصل الى 150 MB


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يوليو 2008)

*حساب الكميات برنامج الاكسل*

اسف لتاخير ودي ربط الملف 
http://www.upload10.com/up/download.php?file=22e9528d2d38d9bc2456a2e4c2609ef8


----------



## زهزوه (27 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز مشكور على المجهود ولكن الملف محمي بكلمة مرور ارجو تزويدنا بها


----------



## المساح10 (27 يوليو 2008)

مشكور الاخ دفع الله


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (27 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا يااخى بارك اللة فى علمك*

شكرا يااخى بارك اللة فى علمك


----------



## عبدو99 (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وزادك من علمه


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (27 يوليو 2008)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك وزقك الحلال الطيب


----------



## abahre (27 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا وتعبان عليه


----------



## اياد العبودي (27 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## البدال (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## m.amirhakim (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا م دفع الله حمدان هجو شكلك سوداني يا باشمهندس شكرا كتير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يوليو 2008)

زهزوه قال:


> اخي العزيز مشكور على المجهود ولكن الملف محمي بكلمة مرور ارجو تزويدنا بها


  كلمة المرور defo


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يوليو 2008)

m.amirhakim قال:


> شكرا م دفع الله حمدان هجو شكلك سوداني يا باشمهندس شكرا كتير


 ايوه سوداني


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة علي المرور واتمني ارفع النموذج الاخر في اقرب وقت


----------



## وضاح العلي (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يابش مهندس جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## زهزوه (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (28 يوليو 2008)

الله عليك و يباركلك


----------



## مهندس انور عودة (28 يوليو 2008)

_مس الخير يا اخي انا مو عارف احمل الملف ممكن_
توضحلي الخطوات خطوة خطوة والف شكر اليك للجهد الرائع وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## صلاح الليبي (29 يوليو 2008)

*نموذج لحساب كميات برنامج الاكسل لطريق بظول100كم*

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> الاخوة الاكرم اقدم لكم اليوم نموذج لحساب الكميات برنامج الاكسل لطريق بطول 100كم
> كما لايفوتني ان اشكر الاخ العزير م ياسر بشاره صاحب هذا التصميم
> _وسوف ارفع في الايام القادمة نموذج اخر لحساب الكميات بالاكسل لطريق بطول 12كم_
> 
> كلمة المرور :defo


----------



## صلاح الليبي (29 يوليو 2008)

نموذج لحساب برنامج الاكسل لطريق بطول 100كم


----------



## كورانالمساح (2 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام يونس (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير جاري التحميل 
بس يا تري نفس النتائج ببرنامج earth work ولا في اختلاف 
وشكرا


----------



## سهم الشرق (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور الأخ دفع الله


----------



## نون محمود (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا باشمهندس على مجهودك العظيم
و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (4 أغسطس 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووور


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور جدا يا أخ دفع الله على هالمجهود الجبار وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## garary (15 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## meee (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ......

جدول جميل ...!! لــكن كما هو معروف فأن جداول الأكسل تحتاج الى شرح ... أقصد, ماهي المدخلات والمخرجات وماهي العمليات التي اتبعها مصمم الجدول ...!!
هل العمليات الحسابية المتبعة في هذا الجدول موثوقة...!

ــــ تحياتي ـــــ


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 أغسطس 2008)

جدول جميل ...!! لــكن كما هو معروف فأن جداول الأكسل تحتاج الى شرح ... أقصد, ماهي المدخلات والمخرجات وماهي العمليات التي اتبعها مصمم الجدول ...!!
هل العمليات الحسابية المتبعة في هذا الجدول موثوقة...!

_المدخلات : الجدوال تتكون من عدة صفحات توجد به جميع المدخلات (المدخلات معروف لي مهندسي الطرق وهي Design level , N.G.L , X-Section)_
_المعادلات : هي معادلات رياضي بسيط يمكنك استخراجها بوضع الموشر الماوس _
_اما هي موثوقة فهي معتمد بل نتائجها لاتقل دقة من البرامج المستخدمة في حساب الكميات_


----------



## خشبيل (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك لله فيك


----------



## engahmed2000 (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الافاده


----------



## نور الجزائرية (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي ....بارك الله فيكم انا عجبني عنوان الموضوع و اتمنى استفيد منه و افيد طلابي و التحميل جاري انشاء الله شكرا جزيلا ....ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (17 أغسطس 2008)

_شكرا م دفع الله حمدان هجو شكلك سوداني يا باشمهندس شكرا كتير_


----------



## حسام يونس (17 أغسطس 2008)

الصفحات كتير والجداول كانت تحتاج الي وضوح اكتر 
بالنسبة الي البروفايل الموجود هل يتم عمله من خلال الصفحة الاولي من Pgl &ngl ولا لازم يدوي 
وشاكر جدا لمجهودك والعمل رائع بس تلاقي اخد وقت كبير 
جزاك الله خير 
تحياتي لك


----------



## فراس76 (19 أغسطس 2008)

ممنون اخي العزيز......


----------



## فراس76 (19 أغسطس 2008)

جيد جداجدا


----------



## ساجدسامح (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (23 أغسطس 2008)

حاولت فتح الملف ولاكن دون جدوى فأذا كان عندك طريقة لفتح الملف فأسعفني بها وشكرا


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kazali016 (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة علي المرور 
المعادلات المستخدم وضحتها قبل ذلك في كتابي المنشور في المنتدي بعنون (المدخل لعمل المساحة في الطرق)
البرفيل معمول من معلومات NGL < DESIGIN LEVEL الموجودة في الصفحة الاولي
الملف يفك بكلمة مرور defo 
انا مهندس سوداني
ولكم التحية


----------



## kawahalabja (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك لله لك فى جهدك


----------



## مهندس على الدرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## newart (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــكور على الهدية القيمة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر الجميع علي المرور


----------



## م الشايف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*دفع الله حمدان هجو*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سولارلونر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*بعد الشكر الجزيل*

تم تحميل البرنامج شكرا للجهود المبذوله


----------



## ميشوشو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

:59::73::8::59:
مشاهدة المرفق 122.bmp


The concrete beam design flow charts address the following subjects:​•​For a rectangular beam with given dimensions: Analyzing the beam
section to determine its moment strength and thus defining the beam
section to be at one of the following cases:​
•​Case 1: Rectangular beam with tension reinforcement only. This
case exists if the moment strength is larger that the ultimate
(factored) moment.​
•​Case 2: Rectangular Beam with tension and compression
reinforcement. This case may exist if the moment strength is l ess
than the ultimate (factored) moment.​
•​For T-section concrete beam: Analyzing the beam T -section to determine
its moment strength and thus defining the beam section to be one of the
following cases:​
•​Case 1: The depth of the compression block is within the flanged
portion of the beam, i.e, the neutral axis N.A. depth is less than the
slab thinness, measured from the top of the slab. This case exists if
moment strength is larger than ultimate moment.​
•​Case 2: The depth of the compression block is deeper t han the
flange thickness, i.e. the neutral axis is located below the bottom of
the slab. This case exists if the moment strength of T -section beam
is less that the ultimate (factored) moment.​
•​Beam Section Shear Strength: two separate charts outline in det ails Shear
check. One is a basic shear check, and two is detailed shear check, in
order to handle repetitive beam shear reinforcement selection. See shear
check introduction page for further details.
In any of the cases mentioned above, detailed procedure s and equations​


----------



## ميشوشو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

[/ATTACH]


> ```
> [PHP][/PHP]
> ```


The concrete beam design flow charts address the following subjects:​
• 
For a rectangular beam with given dimensions: Analyzing the beam
section to determine its moment strength and thus defining the beam
section to be at one of the following cases:
• ​
​
Case 1: Rectangular beam with tension reinforcement only. This
case exists if the moment strength is larger that the ultimate
(factored) moment.
• ​
​
Case 2: Rectangular Beam with tension and compression
reinforcement. This case may exist if the moment strength is l ess
than the ultimate (factored) moment.
• ​
​
For T-section concrete beam: Analyzing the beam T -section to determine
its moment strength and thus defining the beam section to be one of the
following cases:
• ​
​
Case 1: The depth of the compression block is within the flanged
portion of the beam, i.e, the neutral axis N.A. depth is less than the
slab thinness, measured from the top of the slab. This case exists if
moment strength is larger than ultimate moment.
• ​
​
Case 2: The depth of the compression block is deeper t han the
flange thickness, i.e. the neutral axis is located below the bottom of
the slab. This case exists if the moment strength of T -section beam
is less that the ultimate (factored) moment.
• ​
​
Beam Section Shear Strength: two separate charts outline in det ails Shear
check. One is a basic shear check, and two is detailed shear check, in
order to handle repetitive beam shear reinforcement selection. See shear
check introduction page for further details.
In any of the cases mentioned above, detailed procedure s and equations​ ​


----------



## ميشوشو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

The concrete beam design flow charts address the following subjects:​•​For a rectangular beam with given dimensions: Analyzing the beam
section to determine its moment strength and thus defining the beam
section to be at one of the following cases:​
•​Case 1: Rectangular beam with tension reinforcement only. This
case exists if the moment strength is larger that the ultimate
(factored) moment.​
•​Case 2: Rectangular Beam with tension and compression
reinforcement. This case may exist if the moment strength is l ess
than the ultimate (factored) moment.​
•​For T-section concrete beam: Analyzing the beam T -section to determine
its moment strength and thus defining the beam section to be one of the
following cases:​
•​Case 1: The depth of the compression block is within the flanged
portion of the beam, i.e, the neutral axis N.A. depth is less than the
slab thinness, measured from the top of the slab. This case exists if
moment strength is larger than ultimate moment.​
•​Case 2: The depth of the compression block is deeper t han the
flange thickness, i.e. the neutral axis is located below the bottom of
the slab. This case exists if the moment strength of T -section beam
is less that the ultimate (factored) moment.​
•​Beam Section Shear Strength: two separate charts outline in det ails Shear
check. One is a basic shear check, and two is detailed shear check, in
order to handle repetitive beam shear reinforcement selection. See shear
check introduction page for further details.
In any of the cases mentioned above, detailed procedure s and equations​


----------



## ميشوشو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## ميشوشو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))


----------



## ميشوشو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*​


----------



## المساح مسلم (7 سبتمبر 2008)

" سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر"
" اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين "
" اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد "
شكرا جدا على مجهودك وجزاك الله الخير كله​


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يااخى بارك اللة فيك


----------



## المساح مسلم (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررر اخى دفع الله لو تكرمت ارسال الرسم الاتوكاد الخاص بالطريق


----------



## خالد قريسو (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكووور اخوي بس الملف موب موجود*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 سبتمبر 2008)

احاول رفعه علي الموقع 
للاسف في مشكلة في سيرفر الموقع


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (13 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اماني الصالح مريم (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور **اخي ** بارك اللة فى علمك*


----------



## ايمن صيام (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم مهندس دفع الله الرجاء منك توضيح طريقه ادخال البيانات وترتيبها وباي جدول نبدا هل يصلح البرنامج لكل انواع الطرق وشكرا


----------



## PASEO (10 نوفمبر 2008)

....مشكور....
مشكور ......مشكور
مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور ……………………….مشكور
مشكور.........مشكور. ............. .........مشكور...... ...مشكور
مشكور............... مشكور........ .....مشكور.......... .....مشكور
مشكور............... ..........مشكور......................... ..مشكور
مشكور............... ........... .................... ..........مشكور
مشكور............... ........... .................... ........مشكور
مشكور............... ........ .................... .....مشكور
مشكور............... ..... .................... مشكور
مشكور............... .. ........ مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
....مشكور مشكور....
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور​


----------



## عبدالله البطل (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل وشكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكر الجميع علي المرور


----------



## Moncef Makni (11 نوفمبر 2008)

many thanks


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 نوفمبر 2008)

دي ربط جديد للملف:
http://superuploader.net/1a5aa9182775-qtyaqurat%28trap%292-5%264%25-quantities-xls.html


----------



## ASAAD HAMID (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذه الفكرة لم انزال البرنامج


----------



## ASAAD HAMID (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذه الفكرة لم استطع انزال البرنامج


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*دي ربط جديد للملف:
http://superuploader.net/1a5aa918277...ities-xls.html*​


----------



## ايمن صيام (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم مهندس دفع الله الرجاء منك توضيح طريقه ادخال البيانات وترتيبها وباي جدول نبدا هل يصلح البرنامج لكل انواع الطرق ووشكرا*​


----------



## ايمن صيام (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم مهندس دفع الله الرجاء منك توضيح طريقه ادخال البيانات وترتيبها وباي جدول نبدا هل يصلح البرنامج لكل انواع الطرق ووشكرا​*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

البرنامج يصلح لجميع انواع الطرق
مع تغير بعض المعلومات 
اما طريقة ادخال البيانات فهي موضح في الجدوال


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## سولارلونر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا للاخ دفع الله حمدان هجو ونستميحك عذرا اعاده تحميل السريل نمبر*

بعد السلام والشكر 
حملت الملف وقمت بفتح الضغط لكن يطلب سريل نمبر والموقع الذي حملت فيه السريل نمبر يعطي رساله
دفع الله حمدان.rar - 6.93 MB

This file has been downloaded 1797 times
ولايمكن التحميل منه 
ارجو ملاحظه هذه الرساله 
واعاده تحميله على موقع اخر
ونكون شاكرين فضلك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

كلمة المرور
_defo_


----------



## سولارلونر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للاخ دفع الله حمدان هجو ع ردك السريع وقد عمل الملف ولكن طلب مني باسورد او للقراءه فقط فهل يوجد باسوورد ؟
والملف للطريق هل هو بجهاز توتل ستيشن ؟
كيف اعمل قرائات مماثله في الجهاز فانا ممبتدئه باستخدام جهاز توتل ستيشن؟
وهذا الملف ليس به وصف دسكربشن كماقراءت في المنتدى الرسم اسهل اذا وجد دسكربشن؟


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

كلمة المرور هي defo 
الملف عبارة عن حساب كميات للطريق بطول 100كلم 
المعلومات الموجودة في الملف 
هي 
قراءات الارض الطبيعية للمشروع
قيم التصميم النهائي للمشروع 
القطاع العرضي للطريق
الهدف من الملف كيفية حساب كميات الطريق عن طريق برنامج الاكسل


----------



## kesbah (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​
فلكم بكل واحد منهم حسنة


----------



## مم غلاب (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ناصر على ناصر على (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك مش عارف افتح الملف ممكن تقولى اعمل ايه


----------



## moh_re110 (28 أبريل 2009)

شكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

ناصر على ناصر على قال:


> الله يبارك فيك مش عارف افتح الملف ممكن تقولى اعمل ايه


كلمة المرور defo
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (28 أبريل 2009)

اخى الرابط خذلنى ارجو شاكرا الرفع مرة ثانيه


----------



## n6010 (29 أبريل 2009)

ياريت يا اخى ترفع هذا الملف فى موقع اخر وشكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 أبريل 2009)

ان شاء الله قريبا 
*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## مهندس رواوص (29 أبريل 2009)

جارى التحميل شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 أبريل 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## n6010 (3 مايو 2009)

اخى 
دفع الله حمدان هجو 
ارجو انك تضع الملف لانى محتاجة ضرورى وشكرا 
وجزاك الله كل خيراً


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## odwan (4 مايو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك بس الربط مش شغال
وأنا أشكرك وأسأل الله العي القدير أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الله


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (4 مايو 2009)

مشكوور اخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج بس بعدني لم احملة واستعملة


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (4 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز الرابط لم يعمل ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (4 مايو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل .... ارجو اعادة الرفع على موقع اخر وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## احمد البرديسى (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا حبيبى نفع الله بك الناس اجمعين وزادك علم على علمك اخوك الشاذلى


----------



## mahmoud khalid (4 مايو 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## eng: issa (4 مايو 2009)

*الشكر الجزيل لك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (7 مايو 2009)

اضم صوتى فى طلب رفع الملف للاخ دفع الله حمدان هجو


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2009)

ربط جديد لملف 
http://www.l5s.net/dld4I570920.rar.html 
وكلمة المرور defo


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## MAKHLOUF OGX (12 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (12 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر , ربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمدسندباد (11 يوليو 2009)

مع اني لم استطع من تحميله لاني بالسعوديه وهذا الموقع محجوب ولكن اشكرك جزيلا


----------



## ant_gamal (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي علي الملفات


----------



## حسام بوشكش (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
لكن أخى العزيز الملف غير موجود


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 يوليو 2009)

الملف في صفحة 3 
باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أنور صالح (11 يوليو 2009)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهك الكريم آمين


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ......


جميع الروابط لا تعمل ..........


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 يوليو 2009)

*الملف في صفحة 3 
باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mostafammy (12 يوليو 2009)

الرابط يا بشمهندس مش شغال


----------



## ziad515 (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا عزيزي ولكن لا استطيع فتح الرابط


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 يوليو 2009)

*الملف في صفحة 3 
باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 يوليو 2009)

وهذا رابط الملف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/117613559/317f610a/qtyaqurat_trap_254_quantities.html


----------



## المهندس ايمن (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجاري التحمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
= === === === ===== == == = = = = = = = = = ==========


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## hassanaki (13 يوليو 2009)

*الرابط يعطي الرسالةThis Page Cannot Be*

* Displayed *

Based on your corporate access policies, access to this web site ( http://www.l5s.net/dld4I570920.rar.html ) has been blocked because the web category "Downloads" is not allowed. 
If you have questions, please contact your corporate network administrator and provide the codes shown below. 
Notification codes: (1, WEBCAT, BLOCK-WEBCAT, 0x01cf90fa, 1247474114.036, AAAdTQAAAAAAAAAAyf8AEP8AAAA=, http://www.l5s.net/dld4I570920.rar.html)


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 يوليو 2009)

الرابط شغال 
وتم تنزيل الملف الي هذه اللحظة 130 مرة 

الرابط في الصفحة رقم 9


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 يوليو 2009)

*وهذا رابط الملف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/11761355...uantities.html*​


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (13 يوليو 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> *وهذا رابط الملف *
> 
> 
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/11761355...uantities.html*​


 

شكراً جزيلاً ............

و الرابط الأخير شغال ..................


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 يوليو 2009)

*وهذا رابط الملف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/11761355...uantities.html​*


----------



## eng: issa (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 يوليو 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (15 يوليو 2009)

الملف غير موجود بالرابط أرجو تزويدنا به جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 يوليو 2009)

*وهذا رابط الملف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/11761355...uantities.html​*


----------



## fageery (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا عبد الغفوووووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 يوليو 2009)

ايه يا فقيري 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sofiane2424 (16 يوليو 2009)

* مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررررررر*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 يوليو 2009)

*وهذا رابط الملف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/11761355...uantities.html​*


----------



## civilworks (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا ...

جربت رابط الابلود و لم يكن يعمل ..

سأجرب ال 4shared ... 

شكرا


----------



## mrtaha (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hany_meselhey (6 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## العباده (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (7 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (7 مارس 2010)

تسلم اخي دفع الله ودائما الي الامام


----------



## sammy2 (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اكتير اخي الكريم بس الموقع مش شغال؟؟


----------



## sammy2 (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اكتيييييير اخي الكريم 
الموقع ميه ميه 
شكرا اكتير
وانا بعد ما انتهي من المشروع الطرق تبعي سارفعلكم يا


----------



## ahmbmw (29 أبريل 2010)

انا طالب مساحة ارجو المساعدة اريد برنامج لحساب الترفيرس وتصحيحه واخر لحساب الكميات 
الرجاء الارسال على الاميل [email protected] وشكرا


----------



## ankiswani (26 يناير 2011)

جهد مبارك


----------



## khalidogc (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## المستودع (14 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا يا م/دفع الله حمدان زادك الله علما


----------



## كبل (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## العسيلاتى (14 مارس 2011)

اخى العزيز والعزيز جدا مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور لك وللاخ ياسر بشاره


----------



## eng: issa (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## النيوبرين (3 أغسطس 2011)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> اسف لتاخير ودي ربط الملف
> http://www.upload10.com/up/download.php?file=22e9528d2d38d9bc2456a2e4c2609ef8


كنت أود الاستفادة من هذاالرابط الجديد؛لكن للأسف لايعمل معي كلما حاولت الدخول عليه؛فهل من إرشاد محب؛أو هداية خبير؟


----------



## سيدمحمدين (4 أغسطس 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid. 










Want to have your own account to share files? Sign Up


----------



## سيدمحمدين (4 أغسطس 2011)

Oops! This link appears to be broken.
Suggestions:
•Go to www.*upload10.*com
•Search www.upload10.com for download
•Search on Google:
Google Toolbar Help - Why am I seeing this page?

©2011 Google - Google Home


----------



## سيدمحمدين (4 أغسطس 2011)

اين الملف الرجاء اعادة تحميله


----------



## حماده النجم (6 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## abedodeh (7 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## alanieng (7 أغسطس 2011)

الروابط لم تشتغل
نرجو اعاد رفعها لتعم الفائدة


----------



## اشرف عابدين (12 أغسطس 2011)

دخلت الى الرابط المشار الية وتمت الافادة بعدم وجود اى ملف


----------



## ahmed almassahh (13 أغسطس 2011)

يا شباب الملف ما عرفت أنزله أو في الحقيقة ما لقيت إسمه .... لو سمحتو رسلو أسم الملف حسب الصيغة الموجودة في الموقع و تشكرو مقدما


----------



## ahmed almassahh (13 أغسطس 2011)

الملف دة ما موجود يا هندسة ...


----------



## A.AZZAHED (14 أغسطس 2011)

اخى العزيز الرابط لا يعمل عندى


----------



## mostafa tawfeek (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## املاك (10 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الجنة*


----------



## القافله (13 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed86 (24 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله الف شكر


----------



## احمد مش نبيه (24 يوليو 2012)

اخى العزيز احاول تحميل الملف ولكن لا يمكننى الرجاء رفعه على رابط اخر


----------



## Eng.zeky (27 يوليو 2012)

اخى العزيز الرابط لا يعمل عندى


----------



## kassemalhakim (7 سبتمبر 2012)

mahmoud khalid قال:


> *مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


 thanks my freind


----------



## ahmad kh (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_71112000 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يكرمك
شكرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*الرابط لا يعمل
*​


----------



## جهاد محمود عزالدين (11 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## احمد السطوحى (13 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا اسمى احمد الشحات مساح طرق خريج 2010 ليسانس اداب جغرافيا شعبة مساحة وخرائط وبقالى فى السعودية3شهور ومحتاج شغل ومش لاقى شغل براتب كويس كل الرواتب اللى اتعرضت عليا 2500 ريال مع العلم انى بشتغل رفع مساحى كويس جدا بالتوتال وبشتغل بالميزان كويس جدا وبعرف احسب الردم والقطع للطريق وحساب المتبقى والتشيك لان اخوية مساح وعلمنى كل حاجة بس شركتة بتاخر الرواتب ل7 شهور برجاء لو عند حضارتكم اى فرصة ليا كلمونى وليكم الاجر والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا وانا هرفع c.v بتاعى

رقم الموبايل: 0552742916

الاميل: [email protected]


----------



## mostafaeid (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mostafaeid (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اين الملف ارجوا رفعه


----------



## قطامش (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## Algmati (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراا


----------



## cool_katkot (18 سبتمبر 2012)

احمد السطوحى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> انا اسمى احمد الشحات مساح طرق خريج 2010 ليسانس اداب جغرافيا شعبة مساحة وخرائط وبقالى فى السعودية3شهور ومحتاج شغل ومش لاقى شغل براتب كويس كل الرواتب اللى اتعرضت عليا 2500 ريال مع العلم انى بشتغل رفع مساحى كويس جدا بالتوتال وبشتغل بالميزان كويس جدا وبعرف احسب الردم والقطع للطريق وحساب المتبقى والتشيك لان اخوية مساح وعلمنى كل حاجة بس شركتة بتاخر الرواتب ل7 شهور برجاء لو عند حضارتكم اى فرصة ليا كلمونى وليكم الاجر والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا وانا هرفع c.v بتاعى
> 
> رقم الموبايل: 0552742916
> ...



مكتب ابالخيل بالرياض - شارع المعذر خلف فندق الماريوط 
*ABALKHAIL*
*CONSULTING ENGINEERS*

*Tel. 966 1 476 9640*
*Fax. 966 1 476 4841*
*PO BOX 4074*
*Riyadh 11491*
*Saudi Arabia
نسالك الدعاء
*


----------



## seifelislam (22 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا اسمى م / أحمد وشغال فى شركة شبه الجزيرة للمقاولات ومركزها الرئيسى فى الرياض ولها افرع كتيرة والفرع اللى انا فيه عدد المساحين مش كفاية ممكن تقدم فيه فرع جدة


----------



## mohey nagy (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا انا احب اشكر اعضاء الموقع والقائمين عليه على كل المعلومات اللى بجد بنستفيد بيها وبتزود معلوماتنا فالمجال وكنت احب اعرف بعض الاستفسارات ::

1-انا ساقوم بالعمل على جهاز lieca builder 405 واريد بعض المعلومات عن الجهاز او منيوال له او لاقرب جهاز له فى الاستخدام 
2-اريد بعض النقاط المرفوعه لاحد مشاريع الطرق كى استخدمها فى برنامج اللاند للتعلم عليه 
3-اهم الليسبات المستخدمه لمشروع الطرق الاكثر استخداما فقط ..
................................................
وجزاكم الله خيرا واعانكم على الخير دائما


----------



## redaali2011 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

ياجماعه مش راضى ينزل عندى ممكن حد يبعتو ليه على الميل ده بعد اذن الاداره لانى محتاجه جدا [email protected]


----------



## redaali2011 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

ياجماعه مش راضى ينزل عندى ممكن حد يبعتو ليه على الميل ده بعد اذن الاداره لانى محتاجه جدا [email protected] وده بخصوص حساب كميات عن طريق الاكسل لل 100 كيلو للمهند س المحترم دفع الله حمدان


----------



## redaali2011 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحتو ياجماهه الشرح ده لحساب الكميات عن طريق الاكسل انا محتاجه ضرورى جدا وده الاميل بتاعى يابشمهندس دفع الله حمدا وبعد اذن الاداره [email protected]


----------



## فيض الكرم (22 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور والله الموفق


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (24 أكتوبر 2012)

لم استطع التحميل .... الرابط لا يفتح ارجوا المساعدة مع الشكر 


​


----------



## amr2424 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط لا يفتح ارجوا المساعدة مع الشكر


----------



## alhazeen_ha (24 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي العزيز كل الروابط المذكورة هنا لا تعمل او غير متوفرة نرجو من الاخوة ان يرفعوه مرة اخرى على رابط شغال ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## احمد العوادي (25 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز بس الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله فيك وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MOTAZ73 (23 يونيو 2013)

جهد مشكور


----------



## محمد سعيد حسن (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فالكون (24 يونيو 2013)

ارجو اعادة رفعة على رابط اخر


----------



## احمد باجوه (27 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omar a (30 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت ممكن ترفع رابط آخر . فالروابط الموجوده لا تعمل


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (30 يونيو 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## qoqo.civil (1 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (1 يوليو 2013)

الرابط غير موجود وشكراً


----------



## aymanmohammed73 (2 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Eng.kaka22 (2 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكولكن لا استطيع تحميل الشيت الرجاء رفعه على موقع اخر


----------

